
Titan Security Key No Longer Available from the Google Store - WalterSobchak
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/02/23/titan-security-key-no-longer-available-from-the-google-store/
======
alexnewman
That sounds scary. Any google people around to tell me why this happened?

